# Elmers Engines



## Ken Mach (Oct 6, 2022)

Anyone else into building Elmers engines? The plans used to be available on the Tomtom site but the site has been taken down and the original book is out of print, 


you can find it on Amazon for an outrageous price. If anyone has found another portal to the drawings I’d appreciate a heads up.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

You must have most of the plans already! Nice collection of engines!
Is there any particular plan you are looking for? 
You've probably found (and downloaded) the deWaal metric (larger version) plans of the Elmer Verberg engines?


----------



## Ken Mach (Oct 6, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> You must have most of the plans already! Nice collection of engines!
> Is there any particular plan you are looking for?
> You've probably found (and downloaded) the deWaal metric (larger version) plans of the Elmer Verberg engines?


I like the original Elmers engines I find the challenge is in making the tiny
 parts


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 6, 2022)

Can you remember a complete URL for the location on the tomtom site - then you can try archive.org.


----------



## Dabbler (Oct 6, 2022)

Problem (seemingly) solved.  after a little rooting around I found a site that claims:

*Please note*, as i understand it, Mr. Dirk Tollenaar holds the copyright to this book and has given me his express permission to provide it as a download.  If you have concerns, please contact me by using the contact link above.

URL:   http://www.myheap.com/metalworking/resources-downloads.html


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Problem (seemingly) solved.  after a little rooting around I found a site that claims:


Thanks, @Dabbler . 
I've learned to be greedy and download things as I find them (or helpful people  find them for me), in case they disappear from the web.


----------



## VicHobbyGuy (Oct 6, 2022)

Ken Mach said:


> I like the original Elmers engines I find the challenge is in making the tiny
> parts


The originals are too small for me, and the deWaals are too big (and expensive for metals). About 150% of the Elmer size is about right for me, as a beginner. And metric fasteners and tooling are a lot more readily available, cheaply - another reason I don't care for the original plans.


----------



## Ken Mach (Oct 6, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> Problem (seemingly) solved.  after a little rooting around I found a site that claims:
> 
> *Please note*, as i understand it, Mr. Dirk Tollenaar holds the copyright to this book and has given me his express permission to provide it as a download.  If you have concerns, please contact me by using the contact link above.
> 
> URL:   http://www.myheap.com/metalworking/resources-downloads.html


Thankyou ….I’m going to get right on that


----------



## Ken Mach (Oct 6, 2022)

VicHobbyGuy said:


> The originals are too small for me, and the deWaals are too big (and expensive for metals). About 150% of the Elmer size is about right for me, as a beginner. And metric fasteners and tooling are a lot more readily available, cheaply - another reason I don't care for the original plans.


I buy my fasteners from McMaster Carr in large lots ….


----------

